# ta uwi n ako



## Binves

I can't translate this.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## niernier

Just remove ta and it means "I'm going home" in Tagalog. I can't be sure if the same meaning applies in Hiligaynon.


----------



## Binves

Thank you!


----------

